# JULY/AUGUST our new ~HOT~ Bal acquisitions..



## LostInBal

Let’s see your new babies Bal fanatics!


----------



## Norm.Core

Will take a while to get here but still super pumped that I managed to find a black Planet. Been jonesin’ for one to extend my FBF strap. Thanks RDC!


----------



## LostInBal

Norm.Core said:


> Will take a while to get here but still super pumped that I managed to find a black Planet. Been jonesin’ for one to extend my FBF strap. Thanks RDC!
> 
> View attachment 5437375


Great!! I had one of these but stupidly ended selling it


----------



## Norm.Core

LostInBal said:


> Great!! I had one of these but stupidly ended selling it


I’ve only had one boobie YEARS ago - a black pebbled leather/silver hardware when I had my Bal Aviator helmet bag. Sold the bag so sold it too. The things we regret...


----------



## LostInBal

Had to get this babe 
08 Lattice/Woven multi color agneau croco Brief GSH. This style is surprisingly one of my fav and the combo is tdf imo. Now my other Lattice Brief has the perfect companion


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> Had to get this babe
> 08 Lattice/Woven multi color agneau croco Brief GSH. This style is surprisingly one of my fav and the combo is tdf imo. Now my other Lattice Brief has the perfect companion
> 
> View attachment 5439203


Fabulous!!!!  LOVE this colourway!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Norm.Core said:


> Will take a while to get here but still super pumped that I managed to find a black Planet. Been jonesin’ for one to extend my FBF strap. Thanks RDC!
> 
> View attachment 5437375


Lovely!!  I'd be interested to know how much it extends the strap by


----------



## AnnaBrt

Love at first sight


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> Had to get this babe
> 08 Lattice/Woven multi color agneau croco Brief GSH. This style is surprisingly one of my fav and the combo is tdf imo. Now my other Lattice Brief has the perfect companion
> 
> View attachment 5439203


That's the one from VC, right? Been pondering this beauty, too. But then it was gone 
Glad she found a loving home. The colors and the croc embossing are so incredibly beautiful together. Congrats!


----------



## Norm.Core

jeanstohandbags said:


> Lovely!!  I'd be interested to know how much it extends the strap by


Hey S, I read in an old post here that it extends an additional 8 inches. Maybe not enough to be a legit crossbody where the First hits your hip but enough to still make it crossbody and not wear it like a bumbag across the chest.


----------



## LostInBal

I’ve been eyeing this one for a long time as well.. but since you made an offer a couple of weeks ago I preferred to wait a little more to make mine. Surprisingly, seller accepted. The croco leather is for real, not embossed. The croco is stitched in different sections using many separate pieces.  This one were originally very expensive.


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> I’ve been eyeing this one for a long time as well.. but since you made an offer a couple of weeks ago I preferred to wait a little more to make mine. Surprisingly, seller accepted. The croco leather is for real, not embossed. The croco is stitched in different sections using many separate pieces.  This one were originally very expensive.


Real croc? Oh well, nevermind...not into exotics. But very pretty to look at. Enjoy this beauty.


----------



## LostInBal

The jewel in the crown  
This one has been in my radar for years and she’s finally with me.
2016 calfskin gold pleated City!


----------



## Iamminda

LostInBal said:


> The jewel in the crown
> This one has been in my radar for years and she’s finally with me.
> 2016 calfskin gold pleated City!
> 
> View attachment 5439251



Congrats on finding this beauty — these gold plated bags don’t come up too often!  I have this in the Town size and it is definitely _never _leaving my collection. Enjoy


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Norm.Core said:


> Hey S, I read in an old post here that it extends an additional 8 inches. Maybe not enough to be a legit crossbody where the First hits your hip but enough to still make it crossbody and not wear it like a bumbag across the chest.


Lolz, I know exactly what you are talking about   I wore a FBF to a concert a few years back & whilst it was ok when it was in place, the task of putting it on & getting it off was too much!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> The jewel in the crown
> This one has been in my radar for years and she’s finally with me.
> 2016 calfskin gold pleated City!
> 
> View attachment 5439251


An absolute beauty!!! Perfect condition too!!!


----------



## LostInBal

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on finding this beauty — these gold plated bags don’t come up too often!  I have this in the Town size and it is definitely _never _leaving my collection. Enjoy


It was yours that stared it all!


----------



## ghoulish

Help, I’m a purple addict! 

2006 Lilac City


----------



## earswithfeet

ghoulish said:


> Help, I’m a purple addict!
> 
> 2006 Lilac City
> 
> View attachment 5440187


GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## earswithfeet

Have a little Lilac somethin' coming my way, too 
Will be my first First. Let's see how I like the itty-bitty size.
Teaser pic


----------



## JenJBS

ghoulish said:


> Help, I’m a purple addict!
> 
> 2006 Lilac City
> 
> View attachment 5440187



Gorgeous color!


----------



## *Jenn*

earswithfeet said:


> Have a little Lilac somethin' coming my way, too
> Will be my first First. Let's see how I like the itty-bitty size.
> Teaser pic
> View attachment 5440219



Congrats!!!
The first def takes some getting used to, size wise!


----------



## earswithfeet

*Jenn* said:


> Congrats!!!
> The first def takes some getting used to, size wise!


True. I'm so used to large bags, have been mostly carrying my Works and Couriers lately. I really love the shape of the Firsts, though. And who says no to a '03 Lilac?


----------



## ghoulish

earswithfeet said:


> True. I'm so used to large bags, have been mostly carrying my Works and Couriers lately. I really love the shape of the Firsts, though. And who says no to a '03 Lilac?


I definitely would not! Hopefully she's just as lovely in person.


----------



## thebattagirl

Bag Twin 


ghoulish said:


> Help, I’m a purple addict!
> 
> 2006 Lilac City
> 
> View attachment 5440187


----------



## JenJBS

ghoulish said:


> Help, I’m a purple addict!



You say that like it's a bad thing...


----------



## CeeJay

Norm.Core said:


> Will take a while to get here but still super pumped that I managed to find a black Planet. Been jonesin’ for one to extend my FBF strap. Thanks RDC!
> 
> View attachment 5437375


Heya!! .. COOL BEANS, welcome to the Boobie Club!!!!!!


----------



## CeeJay

Managed to SCORE an oldie .. yeah, the handles need work, but overall, in decent shape for a bag from 2003 F/W!!  Not 100% sure, but believe it to be a 2003 F/W Olive Brun (Brown) City .. with Pewter HW and GLORIOUS Chèvre leather!!!  Tag is just leather, no silver tag on this ..


----------



## muchstuff

Here's one you don't see everyday, a shearling Aviator Twiggy...


----------



## poizenisxkandee

muchstuff said:


> Here's one you don't see everyday, a shearling Aviator Twiggy...
> 
> View attachment 5445357
> View attachment 5445358
> View attachment 5445359
> View attachment 5445360


Woah! A style I didn't know existed nor did I know I'd want! Way cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## muchstuff

poizenisxkandee said:


> Woah! A style I didn't know existed nor did I know I'd want! Way cool, thanks for sharing.


It is cool, isn't it? There are a few references to the style in old posts, if I remember correctly it's 2003.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Here's one you don't see everyday, a shearling Aviator Twiggy...
> 
> View attachment 5445357
> View attachment 5445358
> View attachment 5445359
> View attachment 5445360



WOW! that is a super cool bag... That leather.... and that lining!


----------



## fayden

dolali said:


> WOW! that is a super cool bag... That leather.... and that lining!



@muchstuff  Seriously, that lining is amazing!!


----------



## fayden

Received my Bordeaux first today! Took out all my red Bals for a welcoming party and shoot!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

fayden said:


> Received my Bordeaux first today! Took out all my red Bals for a welcoming party and shoot!
> 
> View attachment 5445652
> View attachment 5445653
> View attachment 5445654
> View attachment 5445655


Wow, that is a seriously amazing collection of reds!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> @muchstuff  Seriously, that lining is amazing!!





dolali said:


> WOW! that is a super cool bag... That leather.... and that lining!


Thanks ladies!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> Here's one you don't see everyday, a shearling Aviator Twiggy...
> 
> View attachment 5445357
> View attachment 5445358
> View attachment 5445359
> View attachment 5445360


What a fabulous & unique piece.  That lining!!!


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> What a fabulous & unique piece.  That lining!!!


Winter cozy.


----------



## earswithfeet

fayden said:


> Received my Bordeaux first today! Took out all my red Bals for a welcoming party and shoot!
> 
> View attachment 5445652
> View attachment 5445653
> View attachment 5445654
> View attachment 5445655


Just so awesome and delish


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> Here's one you don't see everyday, a shearling Aviator Twiggy...
> 
> View attachment 5445357
> View attachment 5445358
> View attachment 5445359
> View attachment 5445360


Now, this is way cool and keeps your hands warm and cozy in the freezing Canadian winters. 
Leather looks thick and soft.


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Now, this is way cool and keeps your hands warm and cozy in the freezing Canadian winters.
> Leather looks thick and soft.


It's a very unique look indeed!


----------



## muchstuff

My second Parachute bag arrived today, this one's all leather, which I've never seen before.


----------



## fayden

muchstuff said:


> My second Parachute bag arrived today, this one's all leather, which I've never seen before.
> 
> View attachment 5447008
> View attachment 5447009



That leather looks amazing!!


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> That leather looks amazing!!


Thanks, I'm pretty happy with her!


----------



## Norm.Core

muchstuff said:


> My second Parachute bag arrived today, this one's all leather, which I've never seen before.
> 
> View attachment 5447008
> View attachment 5447009


What a rare beast! ❤️


----------



## muchstuff

Norm.Core said:


> What a rare beast! ❤


Seems to be!


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> My second Parachute bag arrived today, this one's all leather, which I've never seen before.
> 
> View attachment 5447008
> View attachment 5447009


This looks so cool and stylish and comfy, too. I'm lusting after the blue/black leather and nylon combo


----------



## earswithfeet

Just unpacked this guy


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> This looks so cool and stylish and comfy, too. I'm lusting after the blue/black leather and nylon combo


I'll keep an eye out!


----------



## SpecialK

After a very long Balenciaga hiatus I bought these two cuties and I am in love!!


----------



## muchstuff

Knocking off my list, one bag at a time. I wanted black but this anthracite RGGH Velo will do nicely...she's a true chameleon!


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> Knocking off my list, one bag at a time. I wanted black but this anthracite RGGH Velo will do nicely...she's a true chameleon!
> 
> View attachment 5572266
> View attachment 5572267
> View attachment 5572268


Anthra is such a gorgeous color. Almost black, blueish, greenish and grey of course. Had this one with G12 rose gold HW. My mom loved the style and color so much , so I gifted my Vélo to her. She’s as happy as a clam. I realized I'm more into all the pretty Bal colors. But still, prefer anthracite to black, hands down. Here's mine, well my mom's.


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Anthra is such a gorgeous color. Almost black, blueish, greenish and grey of course. Had this one with G12 rose gold HW. My mom loved the style and color so much , so I gifted my Vélo to her. She’s as happy as a clam. I realized I'm more into all the pretty Bal colors. But still, prefer anthracite to black, hands down. Here's mine, well my mom's.
> View attachment 5572491


Glad your mom gets to enjoy her!


----------



## Runnurse21

earswithfeet said:


> Anthra is such a gorgeous color. Almost black, blueish, greenish and grey of course. Had this one with G12 rose gold HW. My mom loved the style and color so much , so I gifted my Vélo to her. She’s as happy as a clam. I realized I'm more into all the pretty Bal colors. But still, prefer anthracite to black, hands down. Here's mine, well my mom's.
> View attachment 5572491


Beautiful!!!


----------



## earswithfeet

My latest purchase: Purse in Camel? Caramel? Cognac? Still not sure. But it's probably Camel as @LostInBal pointed out. Love the shape and very comfy on the shoulder. Various brown shades in different lighting. Just one thing I love about Bal bags so much. Another favorite style of mine.


----------



## ahswong

I bought this mini city on Poshmark earlier this month. Seller listed it as brand new perfect condition. When it arrived, I found multiple marks on the bag and the shoulder strap leather peeling (this bothered me the most) Contacted both Poshmark and the buyer but Poshmark refused to accept the return and said I should have asked more questions before purchasing and released the funds to the buyer. Wtf.. first time encountering something like this and they stopped responding so I contacted my bank about it. What would you do if you were in my situation? This is a complete nightmare for me.


----------



## Conni618

My first impression, is that this is a very pretty bag. The peeling leather on the edges of the shoulder pad would probably upset me too.  The other small blemishes feel pretty normal to me, even for a “new,” bag.  This is pre-owned, but I’m thinking the little rubs might easily occur straight from a shop.  If it were mine, I’d be able to ignore them and probably dab some Feibings Resolene, or other sealer coat, on the edges of the shoulder pad to seal it from further peeling.

In the end, what matters is how it makes you feel. If you are sure you will not be able to ignore the imperfections, then I would continue to pursue a refund and return.  Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## earswithfeet

ahswong said:


> I bought this mini city on Poshmark earlier this month. Seller listed it as brand new perfect condition. When it arrived, I found multiple marks on the bag and the shoulder strap leather peeling (this bothered me the most) Contacted both Poshmark and the buyer but Poshmark refused to accept the return and said I should have asked more questions before purchasing and released the funds to the buyer. Wtf.. first time encountering something like this and they stopped responding so I contacted my bank about it. What would you do if you were in my situation? This is a complete nightmare for me.
> 
> View attachment 5575051
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575052
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575053
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575054
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575055
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575056
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575057


It's a pretty bag. None of these imperfections would bother me personally. And I'm totally anal about these things. I always remove the shoulder "pad" thingy, cause I find it useless. In the 2nd pic it looks like a litte dirt. You can easily wipe that off and treat the whole bag with a leather cleaner. That's what I always do before using a pre owned bag. Trying to remove other people's grime   
But other than that the bag looks totally fine to me.


----------



## JenJBS

ahswong said:


> I bought this mini city on Poshmark earlier this month. Seller listed it as brand new perfect condition. When it arrived, I found multiple marks on the bag and the shoulder strap leather peeling (this bothered me the most) Contacted both Poshmark and the buyer but Poshmark refused to accept the return and said I should have asked more questions before purchasing and released the funds to the buyer. Wtf.. first time encountering something like this and they stopped responding so I contacted my bank about it. What would you do if you were in my situation? This is a complete nightmare for me.
> 
> View attachment 5575051
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575052
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575053
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575054
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575055
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575056
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575057



With how enlarged the photos have to be to see anything, I think it will be fine. It seems there's no real chance anyone else could see them when you're using the bag. I think the minuscule scuffs could have happened just during shipping.


----------



## earswithfeet

Sorry, it is I again...
What can I say? I'm Bal whipped. This lovely will be with me some time next week. Work in VT with GGH. Green with gold is a winner in my book. Pics from the listing.


----------



## ghoulish

@earswithfeet I know the feeling. 

It’s hard to pass up some pieces that have been on my wishlist. Speaking of, excited to add this zip wallet from the 100th Anniversary Tattoo Collection. Always admired it, but was holding out for just the right print. Here it is!


----------



## earswithfeet

ghoulish said:


> @earswithfeet I know the feeling.
> 
> It’s hard to pass up some pieces that have been on my wishlist. Speaking of, excited to add this zip wallet from the 100th Anniversary Tattoo Collection. Always admired it, but was holding out for just the right print. Here it is!
> 
> View attachment 5576169
> View attachment 5576167


Ooh, looks pretty cool. What's the inside look like?


----------



## ghoulish

earswithfeet said:


> Ooh, looks pretty cool. What's the inside look like?


The inside has the same print.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> Knocking off my list, one bag at a time. I wanted black but this anthracite RGGH Velo will do nicely...she's a true chameleon!
> 
> View attachment 5572266
> View attachment 5572267
> View attachment 5572268


I’m in love


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> I’m in love


Thanks, have to carry her to see if I can deal with the wider strap.


----------



## ghoulish

After this, I’m putting myself in time out for a while… I just couldn’t pass up this beautiful color! She’s a real chameleon.

S/S ‘05 Sky Blue Day

Natural daylight:



Indoor lighting:


----------



## LostInBal

ghoulish said:


> After this, I’m putting myself in time out for a while… I just couldn’t pass up this beautiful color! She’s a real chameleon.
> 
> S/S ‘05 Sky Blue Day
> 
> Natural daylight:
> View attachment 5581812
> 
> 
> Indoor lighting:
> 
> View attachment 5581813


Incredible, this one has amazingly color preservation!


----------



## zoelovescleo

My (used) new Balenciaga zippy wallet!


----------



## earswithfeet

Ohoho, crapitty-crap-crap. You guys don't know me, but you know I have zilch self control when it comes to Bal bags...
I couldn't not buy this GORGEOUS Shrug in what I suppose is 05 Bordeaux. Hopefully, she'll be with me sooooooooon. I'm so in LOVE. Never seen this color in this bag style before. At first glance I thought RT and started hyperventilating. But nah, def looks like Bordeaux. 
Here goes (pics from the listing)






Soooo excited!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Ohoho, crapitty-crap-crap. You guys don't know me, but you know I have zilch self control when it comes to Bal bags...
> I couldn't not buy this GORGEOUS Shrug in what I suppose is 05 Bordeaux. Hopefully, she'll be with me sooooooooon. I'm so in LOVE. Never seen this color in this bag style before. At first glance I thought RT and started hyperventilating. But nah, def looks like Bordeaux.
> Here goes (pics from the listing)
> View attachment 5583600
> View attachment 5583601
> View attachment 5583602
> View attachment 5583603
> View attachment 5583604
> 
> Soooo excited!!!!


Looks more like RT to me, hard to say for certain.


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> Looks more like RT to me, hard to say for certain.


Haha, well that would be even better. We'll see. Fine and happy with either


----------



## Runnurse21

earswithfeet said:


> Ohoho, crapitty-crap-crap. You guys don't know me, but you know I have zilch self control when it comes to Bal bags...
> I couldn't not buy this GORGEOUS Shrug in what I suppose is 05 Bordeaux. Hopefully, she'll be with me sooooooooon. I'm so in LOVE. Never seen this color in this bag style before. At first glance I thought RT and started hyperventilating. But nah, def looks like Bordeaux.
> Here goes (pics from the listing)
> View attachment 5583600
> View attachment 5583601
> View attachment 5583602
> View attachment 5583603
> View attachment 5583604
> 
> Soooo excited!!!!


She’s beautiful! Love this style!


----------



## Asphodel

I have been looking for a magenta Bal for a while. I am so happy this came in this week. Thank you to @atlantis1982 for the lead. My 2007 Le Magenta City. I was so excited, I got a pedi in a matching colour.


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Ohoho, crapitty-crap-crap. You guys don't know me, but you know I have zilch self control when it comes to Bal bags...
> I couldn't not buy this GORGEOUS Shrug in what I suppose is 05 Bordeaux. Hopefully, she'll be with me sooooooooon. I'm so in LOVE. Never seen this color in this bag style before. At first glance I thought RT and started hyperventilating. But nah, def looks like Bordeaux.
> Here goes (pics from the listing)
> View attachment 5583600
> View attachment 5583601
> View attachment 5583602
> View attachment 5583603
> View attachment 5583604
> 
> Soooo excited!!!!


Looks more 06 Grenat to me!


----------



## LostInBal

Asphodel said:


> I have been looking for a magenta Bal for a while. I am so happy this came in this week. Thank you to @atlantis1982 for the lead. My 2007 Le Magenta City. I was so excited, I got a pedi in a matching colour.
> 
> View attachment 5583676
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583677
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583678


Sooo beautiful!! Congratulations!!


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> Looks more 06 Grenat to me!


Grenat! Hadn't thought about that before. Could be? Who knows? Don't really care. RT, Bordeaux, Grenat. Whichever it is, all pretty reds to me.


----------



## earswithfeet

Asphodel said:


> I have been looking for a magenta Bal for a while. I am so happy this came in this week. Thank you to @atlantis1982 for the lead. My 2007 Le Magenta City. I was so excited, I got a pedi in a matching colour.
> 
> View attachment 5583676
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583677
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583678


Whoo boy! Amazing color. Congrats!


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Grenat! Hadn't thought about that before. Could be? Who knows? Don't really care. RT, Bordeaux, Grenat. Whichever it is, all pretty reds to me.


Sure!!


----------



## *Jenn*

Asphodel said:


> I have been looking for a magenta Bal for a while. I am so happy this came in this week. Thank you to @atlantis1982 for the lead. My 2007 Le Magenta City. I was so excited, I got a pedi in a matching colour.
> 
> View attachment 5583676
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583677
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583678



i am not a huge pink fan, but magenta ALWAYS makes my heart skip a beat!!


----------



## Antonia

My brown chevre part time with GSH arrived today!   Color is hard to capture.


----------



## BBBagHag

Beautiful! Looks like mogano? 


Antonia said:


> My brown chevre part time with GSH arrived today!   Color is hard to capture.
> 
> View attachment 5587288
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587289
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587290
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587291
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587292


----------



## Antonia

BBBagHag said:


> Beautiful! Looks like mogano?


Thanks for letting me know.  It's a warm brown-almost reddish brown-I love it so much!!  My camera just doesn't capture the color accurately.  It looks brighter in the lens. Here is a more accurate photo from TRR website:


----------



## earswithfeet

Just picked up this color chameleon on my way to work. Shrug in what I guess is 05 Bordeaux. Have to compare colors with my City at home, but I'm pretty sure.
This baby is flawless, like brand new. Loooove


----------



## azukitea

Giant 21 RGGH anthracite City
F/W 2010
A "new to me" purchase...
Have been hunting for this combo like forever


----------



## earswithfeet

Yep, Bordeaux. Shrug with City sis 


The Shrug is even softer and silkier than the City, tdf


----------



## BBBagHag

Omgeeee I found a LITERAL UNICORN. Can anybody guess?


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> Omgeeee I found a LITERAL UNICORN. Can anybody guess?


Dark turquoise?


----------



## Runnurse21

earswithfeet said:


> Yep, Bordeaux. Shrug with City sis
> View attachment 5588020
> 
> The Shrug is even softer and silkier than the City, tdf


So gorgeous! Where do you find all your goodies??? Love these two!!!!!! That color is truly to die for!!


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> Dark turquoise?


I second that. But do tell @BBBagHag


----------



## BBBagHag

Nope not dark turquoise - though I would totally snap one up if I saw it. 


I’ve been wanting an iridescent hardware city for a while and then I saw this one! I didn’t even know it came in white! I’m wary of TRRs descriptions but I hope she is actually in excellent condition. 

I’ll post some pics once I get her!


muchstuff said:


> Dark turquoise?





earswithfeet said:


> I second that. But do tell @BBBagHag


----------



## Antonia

BBBagHag said:


> Nope not dark turquoise - though I would totally snap one up if I saw it.
> View attachment 5588765
> 
> I’ve been wanting an iridescent hardware city for a while and then I saw this one! I didn’t even know it came in white! I’m wary of TRRs descriptions but I hope she is actually in excellent condition.
> 
> I’ll post some pics once I get her!


Ohhh I love the HW!!  Can't wait for your pics!!


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> Nope not dark turquoise - though I would totally snap one up if I saw it.
> View attachment 5588765
> 
> I’ve been wanting an iridescent hardware city for a while and then I saw this one! I didn’t even know it came in white! I’m wary of TRRs descriptions but I hope she is actually in excellent condition.
> 
> I’ll post some pics once I get her!


Nice, there certainly don't seem to be many around.


----------



## *Jenn*

BBBagHag said:


> Nope not dark turquoise - though I would totally snap one up if I saw it.
> View attachment 5588765
> 
> I’ve been wanting an iridescent hardware city for a while and then I saw this one! I didn’t even know it came in white! I’m wary of TRRs descriptions but I hope she is actually in excellent condition.
> 
> I’ll post some pics once I get her!



Beautiful!!! I want the black one!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> My brown chevre part time with GSH arrived today!   Color is hard to capture.
> 
> View attachment 5587288
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587289
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587290
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587291
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587292


Beautiful!


----------



## fayden

Just in! Dark Caramel First PH 2003. This has been on my wishlist FOREVER! Here are some comparison pics to Caramel 2002 FBF.


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> Just in! Dark Caramel First PH 2003. This has been on my wishlist FOREVER! Here are some comparison pics to Caramel 2002 FBF.
> 
> View attachment 5589864
> View attachment 5589865
> View attachment 5589866
> View attachment 5589867
> View attachment 5589868
> View attachment 5589869


They’re both stunners!


----------



## Conni618

Great comparison pics.  Both delicious bag candy!


----------



## beauxgoris

I love when people find their long searched for grail bags. Yay! Beautiful bags, both of them!


----------



## Norm.Core

fayden said:


> Just in! Dark Caramel First PH 2003. This has been on my wishlist FOREVER! Here are some comparison pics to Caramel 2002 FBF.
> 
> View attachment 5589864
> View attachment 5589865
> View attachment 5589866
> View attachment 5589867
> View attachment 5589868
> View attachment 5589869


I love seeing these rare Bal unicorns! ❤️


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Here's one you don't see everyday, a shearling Aviator Twiggy...
> 
> View attachment 5445357
> View attachment 5445358
> View attachment 5445359
> View attachment 5445360


WOW!!! what a stunner!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> WOW!!! what a stunner!


Thanks, she’s a bit unusual for sure.


----------



## beauxgoris

muchstuff said:


> Here's one you don't see everyday, a shearling Aviator Twiggy...
> 
> View attachment 5445357
> View attachment 5445358
> View attachment 5445359
> View attachment 5445360


I have this bag too and love it. I actually wear it in the fall/winter with an oversized shearling aviator jacket I have. The long straps go well over bulky winter coats!


----------



## muchstuff

beauxgoris said:


> I have this bag too and love it. I actually wear it in the fall/winter with an oversized shearling aviator jacket I have. The long straps go well over bulky winter coats!


Sounds like a great combo.


----------



## ViennaCalling

I just bought a beautiful brand new looking preloved Papier A4 in Blue/turquoise. I think it’s calf leather.


----------



## kerryisntreal

Oh hi, it’s been a while… these are my latest summer Bal acquisitions (and have another sunny one I need to snap a pic of hehe)

A raffia tote (with long straps, ideal for shoulder carry) and a tricolor city


----------



## ViennaCalling

ViennaCalling said:


> I just bought a beautiful brand new looking preloved Papier A4 in Blue/turquoise. I think it’s calf leather.


I should receive it within a few days. Maybe it is an A5, not sure about it yet. The ad says A4, but I think it’s a wrong description.


----------



## atlantis1982

05 Turquoise Day in like new condition!


----------



## Conni618

Beautiful!


----------



## ViennaCalling

What a beauty!


----------



## LostInBal

atlantis1982 said:


> View attachment 5595019
> 
> 05 Turquoise Day in like new condition!


Glorious, congratulations!!


----------



## earswithfeet

Framboise Club fresh from the post office. Love a great hobo style bag. And the back pocket is so neat.




Had to use the flash. Color is a wee bit darker.


----------



## earswithfeet

I feel almost guilty...
Although, nah   
Olive Shrug just got delivered.


----------



## ddebartolo

I can’t believe I bought this bag as it’s the most expensive bag I’ve ever bought from a store…BUT…LOOK AT IT! Omg it sparkles so much in good lighting. I went with black because I wear a lot of black when I go out and it will hide any wear and tear and dirt. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Runnurse21

earswithfeet said:


> I feel almost guilty...
> Although, nah
> Olive Shrug just got delivered.
> View attachment 5596027


Beautiful! Congratulations! Looks to be in great condition!


----------



## earswithfeet

Runnurse21 said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations! Looks to be in great condition!


Thank you! Yes, condition is awesome and still smells nice and leathery. Hopefully, my last purchase this month... 
But you know, being stuck at home with stupid Covid just sucks so much, aside from being boring as hell. My 2nd week now, but it's getting better. Slow but steady.


----------



## Runnurse21

earswithfeet said:


> Thank you! Yes, condition is awesome and still smells nice and leathery. Hopefully, my last purchase this month...
> But you know, being stuck at home with stupid Covid just sucks so much, aside from being boring as hell. My 2nd week now, but it's getting better. Slow but steady.


Oh gosh…. Definitely a bad combination- Boredom + The Internet = purchases!!!  Hope you continue to recover and heal!! Take care


----------



## ghoulish

ddebartolo said:


> I can’t believe I bought this bag as it’s the most expensive bag I’ve ever bought from a store…BUT…LOOK AT IT! Omg it sparkles so much in good lighting. I went with black because I wear a lot of black when I go out and it will hide any wear and tear and dirt. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5596053
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596055


I love the color of your romper! As for the bag, I think the black is the best iteration of the crystals/sparkles. It's more understated (as it can be) but still special. Enjoy!


----------



## ddebartolo

ghoulish said:


> I love the color of your romper! As for the bag, I think the black is the best iteration of the crystals/sparkles. It's more understated (as it can be) but still special. Enjoy!


Yes I agree! I feel like I’ll get much more wear out of it for that reason. And thank you!


----------



## earswithfeet

Okay, I could not resist one of my HG bags. I blame Covid and my 2nd week of quarantine...
I have a really cool '02 black PH something coming my way. It's a messenger bag in a special leather type. Any guesses?


----------



## jeanstohandbags

earswithfeet said:


> Okay, I could not resist one of my HG bags. I blame Covid and my 2nd week of quarantine...
> I have a really cool '02 black PH something coming my way. It's a messenger bag in a special leather type. Any guesses?


I couldn't help but notice that the monk one of these on VC sold today


----------



## earswithfeet

jeanstohandbags said:


> I couldn't help but notice that the monk one of these on VC sold today


Tehe


----------



## jeanstohandbags

earswithfeet said:


> Tehe


Amazing score btw!!!!


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Tehe


Oh, was it the dark brown monk besace ph??


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> Oh, was it the dark brown monk besace ph??


I think it's black. But yea, you bet. Should arrive today. 
It's high time my quarantine ends and I'm recovered and back at work. 3 bags in 2 weeks is just too much...


----------



## earswithfeet

jeanstohandbags said:


> Amazing score btw!!!!


I think so, too. Never seen one from a seller located in Europe. I just had to jump on this baby.


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> I think it's black. But yea, you bet. Should arrive today.
> It's high time my quarantine ends and I'm recovered and back at work. 3 bags in 2 weeks is just too much...


I saw it in Vinted, good score!!


----------



## earswithfeet

Love the texture.


----------



## Grande Latte

earswithfeet said:


> View attachment 5597161
> 
> Love the texture.


Wow. This leather is gorgeous. It really showcases the style beautifully. I've been looking for a vintage Day bag on Fashionphile, but nothing close to yours!


----------



## earswithfeet

Grande Latte said:


> Wow. This leather is gorgeous. It really showcases the style beautifully. I've been looking for a vintage Day bag on Fashionphile, but nothing close to yours!


Thank you   
Been looking for one for almost a year. Lucky find.
The Monk leather is also really gorgeous in the First style and the Multi zip. Very hard to find, though. But as far as I know this leather does not exist in the Day bag style. At least not the early Monk leather. Dunno, if it came back in later years. Some of the Bal "veterans" will know for sure.


----------



## azukitea

earswithfeet said:


> View attachment 5597161
> 
> Love the texture.


wow nice find, very nice leather indeed


----------



## ksuromax

earswithfeet said:


> Thank you
> Been looking for one for almost a year. Lucky find.
> The Monk leather is also really gorgeous in the First style and the Multi zip. Very hard to find, though. But as far as I know this leather does not exist in the Day bag style. At least not the early Monk leather. Dunno, if it came back in later years. Some of the Bal "veterans" will know for sure.


@muchstuff had a Day in Monk at some point
in a nice shade of light caramel


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> @muchstuff had a Day in Monk at some point
> in a nice shade of light caramel


Still do but it wasn’t an oldie, it was an outlet bag from 2015. Nothing like the old monk, it's a fairly thin leather.


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> Still do but it wasn’t an oldie, it was an outlet bag from 2015. Nothing like the old monk, it's a fairly thin leather.


Ah yes, now I remember. There's a thread in the care and maintenance sub forum. Very pretty brown. But looks totally different from the old monk leather. More suede-y and shiny.


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Ah yes, now I remember. There's a thread in the care and maintenance sub forum. Very pretty brown. But looks totally different from the old monk leather. More suede-y and shiny.


More like suede but not shiny, I think I had just conditioned it in that pic.


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Thank you
> Been looking for one for almost a year. Lucky find.
> The Monk leather is also really gorgeous in the First style and the Multi zip. Very hard to find, though. But as far as I know this leather does not exist in the Day bag style. At least not the early Monk leather. Dunno, if it came back in later years. Some of the Bal "veterans" will know for sure.


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> View attachment 5597332


Tease


----------



## jeanstohandbags

earswithfeet said:


> View attachment 5597161
> 
> Love the texture.


A M A Z I N G!!!!! Even more amazing in this pic than on VC!


----------



## LostInBal

LostInBal said:


> View attachment 5597332


----------



## earswithfeet

jeanstohandbags said:


> A M A Z I N G!!!!! Even more amazing in this pic than on VC!


The pics on VC didn't do the bag any justice. Much prettier in rl.


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> View attachment 5597692


Well well well, you've got to be the biggest tease EVEEEEEERRRRR 
I'll pm you my address. Just ship em all over


----------



## LostInBal

O


earswithfeet said:


> Well well well, you've got to be the biggest tease EVEEEEEERRRRR
> I'll pm you my address. Just ship em all over


Ok, no problem.. but shipping it’s on you ok?. It would be $999 more or less


----------



## earswithfeet

Quick and dirty pic of my summer babies.


No sunlight today, it's raining cats and dogs in Berlin...had to use the flash again, sorry.
Apparently, I had way too much time these past two months...and too much money?  
But I let go of two Bals I never reached for, so it's all good. Not gonna starve here, hehe.

Thanks to all you beautiful enablers. I'm so damn happy to have found this amazing forum and all you pretty peoples. Much LOVE


----------



## Runnurse21

earswithfeet said:


> Quick and dirty pic of my summer babies.
> View attachment 5597793
> 
> No sunlight today, it's raining cats and dogs in Berlin...had to use the flash again, sorry.
> Apparently, I had way too much time these past two months...and too much money?
> But I let go of two Bals I never reached for, so it's all good. Not gonna starve here, hehe.
> 
> Thanks to all you beautiful enablers. I'm so damn happy to have found this amazing forum and all you pretty peoples. Much LOVE


Those shrugs…..!!


----------



## ViennaCalling

ViennaCalling said:


> I just bought a beautiful brand new looking preloved Papier A4 in Blue/turquoise. I think it’s calf leather.


And there she is!


----------



## Runnurse21

ViennaCalling said:


> And there she is!
> View attachment 5598384


Beautiful!!


----------



## jessilou

I got these two beauties this month. The Bistro XS in monogram from FWRD.com I got a few days ago, and the Neo Classic Cagole XS just arrived today! I got it from VITKAC.com and saved about $800. It’s a legit Polish luxury department store - no, I don’t work for them. 
I love these both! I wanted the regular Cagole but I thought this one was more classic.


----------

